# Cold smoking yellowfin .."Charlie the Tuna"



## Louise Shotton (Feb 15, 2020)

Hello again,       This is a 3 lb. yellowfin loin. It's a 3 day process that begins with a homemade cajun seasoning. Then, I had it in a dry brine for 2 days. After that, I rinsed it well and marinated "Charlie" in a Cognac flavoured with dehydrated tangerine rind, peppercorns and brown sugar for day 3.  At this moment, I have it in my smoker to cold smoke it.  I skipped a few obvious steps to shorten my story.. I'll post the outcome when I'm done.


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 15, 2020)

I don't believe I've ever heard of someone cold smoking Tuna before, I'll be watching! RAY


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 15, 2020)

Looks good. Can't wait to see the final product. Do you recognize  the cognac taste when is all done and finished? I've tried vodka smoked salmon, brandy soaked dry meats...i can never taste it.


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 15, 2020)

Sounds super interesting! I love rare tuna so tuning in


----------



## gary s (Feb 15, 2020)

Sounds Tasty,  Be waiting   

Gary


----------



## Louise Shotton (Feb 18, 2020)

atomicsmoke said:


> Looks good. Can't wait to see the final product. Do you recognize  the cognac taste when is all done and finished? I've tried vodka smoked salmon, brandy soaked dry meats...i can never taste it.


I am sorry for not answering. I had to wait 3 days to show my results. I had finished the smoking then I wrapped the loin and let it rest for three days in the fridge..No, I didn't taste any cognac but there an awesome  citrus scent when I unwrapped today. This was well worth making.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 18, 2020)

Very nice. How do you serve it? Sliced thin?


----------



## Louise Shotton (Feb 18, 2020)

atomicsmoke said:


> Very nice. How do you serve it? Sliced thin?


I use the tuna in different ways. I substitute ham in a carbonara for example. It does not have a fishy taste. For serving today , I'll broil baguette brushed with olive oil and then dress it with a slice of tomato  tuna on top. I slice the tuna 1/4 inch thick and for salmon,  paper thin.


----------

